# Display driver for Toshiba Satellite C640



## Panchu (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi guys, Ive a Toshiba Satellite C640 - I4016 laptop. I cant seem to switch to the original resolution which is 1366x768. Its stuck at 1024x768. Running Windows 7 64 bit. Cant seem to find the drivers online. Help?

Model no: PSC02G-01400G
Serial no: YB034922Q


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 30, 2012)

*Toshiba C640 Drivers Win 7 -64-bit*


----------



## meyhus (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi,

Toshiba Satellite C640 Drivers For All Operating Systems.
Windows XP, Windows 7, Windows 8 Download link.
*www.drivertoshiba.com/?s=Toshiba+Satellite+C640

hope this help..


----------

